# Bewegungsmelder, 2-Draht mit SPS Verbinden.



## HaraldT (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

hat schon jemand einen 2-Draht Bewegungsmelder an eine Wago geschaltet.

Beispiel wäre diese 230V Variante: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Unterputz-Be...60-LED-geeignet-Infrarot-PIR-UP-/311088590161

Ich frage mich, ob ein Relais schalten würde. Schaltplan im Anhang.




Warum ich vor dem Problem stehe. Ich hab nur eine NYM 3x1,5 Leitung gezogen und den PE verwenden ist wie alle wissen nicht möglich.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## holgermaik (8 Dezember 2016)

> Ich frage mich, ob ein Relais schalten würde.


Kommt auf das Relais drauf an. Du musst halt auf die Mindestlast kommen.
Holger


----------



## santacrews (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Harald,

ich habe vor kurzem nach langem Fluchen die Triac Bewegungsmelder rausgeschmissen und gegen herkömmliche "Klick-Klack" Bewegungsmelder getauscht. 
Bin von dem Bewegungsmelder auf ein einfaches 230V Finder Relais gegangen, welches über potentialfreien Kontakt mir 24V auf die SPS gibt.
Die Mindestlast wurde mit dem Relais aber bei weitem nicht erreicht, sodass das Relais dauerhaft angezogen blieb. Auch irgendwelche Schaltungen mit RC-Glied parallel zur Spule vom Relais haben nicht funktioniert. 

Mein Triac Bewegungsmelder (Gira) war für direkte Lasten von 40W bis 400W geeignet. 

Aber zu Deiner Gegebenheit: Wenn der PE über die komplette Länge anders farbig gekennzeichnet wird (z.B. Isolierband), so ist es erlaubt, den PE anderweitig zu verwenden.
Also einfach die sichtbare grün/gelbe Fläche abkleben und fertig


----------



## HaraldT (8 Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich hab das ganze jetzt noch einmal anhand der Antworten aufgezeichnet. 

Hat jemand mit den gezeigten Varianten Erfahrungen? Ich weiß dass es 24V Melder gibt aber optisch passend zur Schalterserie sollten die Melder schon sein.


----------



## Tobsucht (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich verwende für meine Busch Wächter das Nebenstellenunterputzmodul. Dieses schaltet lautlos eine 230V Steuerleitung. Braucht also keine Mindestlast.
Diese Steuerleitung liegt auf einer 750-405.

Grüße


Edit:

Sehe aber grad dass es um 2-Draht geht. Meine Lösung benötigt drei Leitungen.


----------



## PN/DP (16 Dezember 2016)

santacrews schrieb:


> Die Mindestlast wurde mit dem Relais aber bei weitem nicht erreicht, sodass das Relais dauerhaft angezogen blieb. Auch irgendwelche Schaltungen mit RC-Glied parallel zur Spule vom Relais haben nicht funktioniert.


Um auf die Mindestlast zu kommen reicht es oft schon aus, parallel zur Relais-Spule eine Meldeleuchte zu klemmen, z.B. LED-Element Eaton M22-LEDC230-x (passt direkt auf TS35).






Harald


----------



## HaraldT (17 Dezember 2016)

Ich finde die Variante vom Wächter und der 230V DI Karte sehr gut.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob dies die richtige Kombi der Firma Berker ist.

Nebenstelleneinsatz:
https://www.voltus.de/schalterprogr...5320100-nebenstelle-fuer-bewegungsmelder.html

L ist L
N ist N
S-> ist der geschaltete der zur Wago geht.

in der Anleitung ist beschrieben, dass die Nebenstelle nur mit einem Hauptstelle funktioniert.
http://file:///E:/Downloads/85320100__NEBENSTELLE-FUER-BEWEGUNGSMELDER__DE__2012-07__MANUAL.PDF

Der Bewegungsmelderaufsatz wäre dann dieser:
https://www.voltus.de/schalterprogr...-bewegungsmelder-aufsatz-polarweiss-samt.html


----------

